

Ask YC: Recording the Startup School talks? - edgeztv

This is a request to the organizers of Startup School to arrange for soundboard recordings of the presentations at this year's event.<p>The audio recordings from 2006 and earlier have been gems in my car CD inventory on many long drives.  Unfortunately last year's audio recordings were really low in quality, to the point of being unintelligible.<p>It would be a shame for these amazing talks to not get preserved for posterity!
======
jl
Omnisio (<http://omnisio.com/>) is doing the honors.

~~~
arasakik
They're also potentially planning to overlay the comments from the Chatterous
real-time chatroom:

<http://www.chatterous.com/landing/ss08/ss08/>

------
gregp
Where are the 2006 recordings located?

~~~
RichardPrice
Yes I would love to know that too.

~~~
robinhoode
Thirded..

------
schoudha
We should put it on Justin.TV

~~~
immad
I wonder how many other YC startup products we can use for startup school :)

------
inovica
Some great stuff in here. Very inspirational - especially when you're hitting
a tough spot it can help to pick you up

